# Overclocking my Q6600 currently at 3.2GHz with a ASUS Rampage Formula X48.



## J-Man (Jun 9, 2008)

I am after some good clocks with the Q6600 paired with the Rampage board. If you have the same board and CPU as me, tell me your clock, voltages and other necessary voltages.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 9, 2008)

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 450
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 50
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6

Write to PRE Delay : 14
Read to PRE Delay : 5
PRE to PRE Delay : 1
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : 5
ALL PRE to REF Delay : 5

DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
Ai Clock Twister : Strong
Transaction Booster : Manual

Common Performance Level [6]

Pull-In of CHA PH1 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH2 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH3 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH4 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH5 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH1 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH2 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH3 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH4 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH5 Disabled

CPU Voltage : 1.56875
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.62
North Bridge Voltage : 1.59
DRAM Voltage : 2.26
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.56
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.67X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : DDR2-REF
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : Auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## J-Man (Jun 9, 2008)

My PCI-E frequency is at 100, I was told any higher then 100, it could hurt the graphic card?


----------



## J-Man (Jun 9, 2008)

Also what does FSB Strap to North bridge mean?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 9, 2008)

Generally leaving it at 100 is the safest, although pushing it up to 125 some times can allow for better overclocks on the card.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep my PCI-E at 107. You should have no problem getting your quad to 3.6ghz. I run mine at 3.6ghz 1.328v 24/7 stable.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 9, 2008)

According to RealTemp, my temperatures are 32, 33, 27, 29.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm gonna try 3.4GHz.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Bump. I try booting with 3.4GHz. I raise the FSB to 378 so it's 378 x 9 (CPU Ratio is 9) so that's 3.4GHz but even when I increase the CPU Voltage slightly, increase all the other voltages I still can't boot. My temperatures are fine so it's not that. I'd like to hit 3.4 if I can.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

try these settings. voltages and Gtl's are VERY important and if they are off even a bit the board wont post at all.

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200  <-- try dropping that if it wont post
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 4
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 50
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6

Write to PRE Delay : AUTO
Read to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
Ai Clock Twister : MODERATE
Transaction Booster : AUTO

CPU Voltage : 1.525v (1.55v at worst)
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.62
North Bridge Voltage : 1.71v
DRAM Voltage : 2.24
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.35
South Bridge Voltage : 1.05v
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2_REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone edit out ZenEffects settings and replace them for me and give me good/stable voltages?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Can anyone edit out ZenEffects settings and replace them for me and give me good/stable voltages?



i just did.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll give it a go. Will my RAM be ok at 2.2V? It's at 2.1V right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I'll give it a go. Will my RAM be ok at 2.2V? It's at 2.1V right now.



2.2 is fine... don't go over 2.3v though. you shouldn't need that much.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks. Stay here incase it don't work


----------



## jbruneau (Jun 14, 2008)

You may have to play with the volts on the Northbridge & Southbridge. Check your defaults, and add 0.1v to each of them for starters.

CPU PLL Voltage : +0.1
North Bridge Voltage : +0.1
FSB Termination Voltage : +0.1
South Bridge Voltage : +0.1
Loadline Calibration : Enabled

The other thing is check what your memory is set to, as you increase your FSB, it may increase the memory speeds on some boards. If you have DDR2-1066 try to keep it in the 1060 to 1100 range. If you have DDR2-800 try to keep it in the 800-850 range.

Lastly, you may want to check your strap speeds, what are your options for that?

FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400


----------



## jbruneau (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, geez, multiple replies already, LMAO! Sry guys, I'll stay out of it !


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 14, 2008)

J-Man said:


> My PCI-E frequency is at 100, I was told any higher then 100, it could hurt the graphic card?



from testing I've done with PCI-E frequency on a couple of ASUS boards, best performance seems to be if left to [AUTO].

you might want to experiement some, though, and see what kind of results you'll have


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

jbruneau said:


> You may have to play with the volts on the Northbridge & Southbridge. Check your defaults, and add 0.1v to each of them for starters.
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage : +0.1
> North Bridge Voltage : +0.1
> ...


 Yup my FSB Strap to North Bridge is 333 at the moment so I can have my RAM at 850MHz. If I put the setting to 400, the lowest RAM speed I can choose is like 950MHz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

each strap has multiple speeds... in case you didnt know that already.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

I have managed to get it stable and booted fine.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=375172

I think my CPU Voltage is at 1.37. Is that fine or could I go a notch down one more?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

where's 3.6ghz at?


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> where's 3.6ghz at?


 I'm happy with 3.4 for now, that's enough 

If I had a G0 then I'd go to 3.6GHz but I think I'll stay at 3.4GHz. My RAM is a good overclocker too. I have gone from 800MHz to 950MHz at 4-4-4-15-2T timings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

oh shit~! i thought you had a G0.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 14, 2008)

B3 . Do you think anyone would trade my Q6600 for even the Q9450? I'd love a Q9450 instead .

Doubt it!

Trade, fit? lol


----------



## rookie_player (Oct 31, 2008)

*forgive me for butting in....*

This is my very first post here. Today was my first attempt at overclocking.  I followed the recipe provided by "fitseries3".

I was surprised I booted into windows as I was sure I would make a mistake my first attempt...

After about 10 minutes my pc rebooted.  then when back in windows pc rebooted again after about 5 minutes.  Cpu temp on my Q6600 G0 stepping was about 40 degrees celsius or less.

I recet my cmos and went back to default settings in bios.

system details:

mobo:  Asus Rampage Formula
Cpu:  Q6600 G0 stepping
Ram: G.SKILL DDR2 PC2 8500 4GB kit 
cpu cooler:  Zalman CNPS9700 LED
Video Card: Visiontek HD 4850
Audio: Onboard
Power:  Antec 850W TruePower Quattro 
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit sp1

Attached is a cpuz score.  I'm also attempting to attach the link. Its the score I was able to save while my pc was running. Obviously not stable.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=439733

I wonder if it is my Ram overclocking that is causing the problems...hmmmm


Please let me know what kind of information I can give you so you can help me.


----------

